

Agile for Startups - mwynholds
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2012/08/09/agile-for-startups/

======
jarecare
Easy, straightforward advice on running a project the agile way.

------
rpak
Is there a specific order that I can apply these techniques?

------
taligent
I have to disagree with this.

Agile is a great way to manage the project management for a startup but a
dreadful way to manage the software development. Pair programming doubles cost
with questionable and unproven gain in productivity (definitely not 2x). TDD
is a nice idea in theory but you double development time with questionable
ROI. Also startups need to be continuously evaluating and improving user
experience. This doesn't happen so well with TDD.

If startups are developing at the same pace as large corporations (or slower)
then they are conceding their biggest advantage. So I would leave the pair
programming and TDD until you are no longer a startup.

~~~
jarecare
I don't think skipping TDD is a good idea for a startup. The problem is that
initial codebase is a spike, and then you iterate on it with no tests. Your
idea then becomes popular and that spike lives on. There's no time for a re-
write. Now you're developing on eggshells without the safety net of an
automated test suite.

